# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Hoa Kỳ - Tham Quan Các Trường Đại Học Danh Tiếng

## Golden Tours

*Chương Trình Khảo Sát Các Trường Đại Học* 
*Kết Hợp Tham Quan Thực Tế Tại Hoa Kỳ* 

*BOSTON – PHILADELPHIA – NEW YORK*

*08 ngày – 07 đêm

*

*Tượng nữ thần tự do

*Nước Mỹ là một trong những quốc gia đi đầu về kinh tế, quân sự, chính trị và giáo dục. Vì vậy, các trường học ở đây luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của du học sinh trên toàn thế giới. Mời Qúy khách và các du học sinh tương lai tham gia chương trình *Khảo sát các trường Đại học kết hợp tham quan thực tế tại Hoa Kỳ* để tìm hiểu môi trường sinh hoạt, học tập, nghiên cứu của sinh viên tại một số trường danh tiếng: Đại học Northeastern, Đại học Drexel, Đại học New York…trước khi có quyết định chính xác và đúng đắn nhất khi đăng ký học. Bên cạnh đó, các du học sinh tương lai còn có cơ hội tìm hiểu và trải nghiệm nền văn hóa đa dạng tại 03 thành phố lớn Boston, Philadelphia và New York cùng các danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Thế giới. 

*Ngày 1 : TP.HCM –* *BOSTON* *(Ăn tối) *  
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Boston, một trong những thành phố cổ xưa nhất của Hoa Kỳ. Đến Boston, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.  

*Ngày* *2*: *THAM QUAN BOSTON* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách san, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan trường:
·         *Northeastern University*
360 Huntington Avenue, WVF 240, Boston, Massachusetts 02115, USA
Ăn trưa, sau đó tham quan* cảng Boston*:
·         *Trường đại học Harvard,* đại học lâu đời nhất tại Hoa Kỳ và đã đào tạo cho nước Mỹ 6 vị Tổng thống. Nhân vật nổi tiếng gần nhất được trao bằng dù chưa kết thúc thời gian học tập tại đây chính là Bill Gates.
·         *Học viện khoa học kỹ thuật Massachusetts*.
·         Mua sắm tại *chợ Quincy,* hình thành từ đầu thế kỷ thứ 19.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.



*Ngày* *3*: *BOSTON – PHILADELPHIA (500km)* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đến cố đô Philadelphia tham quan: 
·         *Chuông tự do,* một trong những biểu tượng của nền độc lập của Hoa Kỳ.
·         *Quảng trường Độc Lập và H**ội trường* *Đ**ộc Lập**.* Vào ngày 4/7/1776, đã diễn ra cuộc họp đầu tiên của Quốc hội để thông qua bản Tuyên ngôn Độc lập và dự thảo Hiến pháp Hoa Kỳ nơi đây.
·         *Trung tâm Hiến Pháp Quốc Gia, tòa thị chính Philadelphia.*
·         *Trụ sở đúc tiền của Hoa Kỳ* (chỉ mở cửa vào thứ Hai – thứ Sáu hàng tuần, đoàn sẽ không được vào trong mà không thông báo trước)
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.



*Ngày* *4*: *PHILADELPHIA – NEW YORK (160km)* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn tham quan trường: 
·         *Drexel University*
3141 Chestnut Street , Philadelphia, PA 19104, USA.
Sau khi ăn trưa, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đến New York - thành phố lớn nhất Hoa Kỳ. Đến New York, Qúy khách đi ăn tối, về nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày* *5*: *THAM QUAN NEW YORK* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan trường: 
·         *New York University** NYU*
Địa chỉ: Jeffrey S.Gould Welcome Center, 50 West 4th Street New York, NY 10012
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn tiếp tục khám phá thành phố New York:
·         *Quảng trường Thời đại,* được xem như biểu tượng của Thành phố New York.
·         *Trụ sở Liên Hiệp Quốc, Rockefeller Center hay Rockefeller Plaza:* Khu phức hợp thương mại do gia đình tỉ phú người Mỹ, Rockefeller xây dựng
·         *Đại lộ số 5,* con đường đắt nhất trên thế giới, còn được mệnh danh là đại lộ thời trang quy tụ nhiều nhãn hàng thời trang nổi tiếng nhất thế giới với giá đắt đỏ.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.



*Ngày* *6*: *THAM QUAN NEW YORK* *(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
·         *Du thuyền thăm Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do*, tặng phẩm của nước Pháp dành cho nhân dân Mỹ, một kỷ vật để tượng trưng cho tình cảm của nước Pháp đối với cuộc Cách Mạng Hoa Kỳ nhân kỷ niệm ngày độc lập của Hoa Kỳ.
·         *Phố Wall –* trung tâm tài chính của nước Mỹ và Thế giới, với hơn 3000 tổ chức tài chính và bảo hiểm cùng hàng chục ngân hàng lớn nhất của Thế giới đặt tại đây.
·         *Thị trường Chứng khoán New York.*
·         *Tòa thị chính cổ, khu phố người Hoa - China Town.* 
·         *Ground Zero –* đài tưởng niệm các nạn nhân xấu số trong vụ khủng bố ngày 11/09.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, *tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại*.  
Đến giờ hẹn xe đưa đi ăn tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.



*Ngày* *7*: *NEW YORK -* *TP.HCM** (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tự do đến giờ ra sân bay về Việt Nam.   

*Ngày* *8**: TP.HCM* 
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá Tour:* *…VNĐ/khách* 
*59.000.000* *VNĐ +* *6.500.000* *VNĐ (thuế) =* *65.500.000** VNĐ/khách*
Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên
*Phụ thu**: 8.500.000 VNĐ nếu đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách * 

*Qúy khách có thể ở lại thăm thân sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi trong thời gian visa nhập cảnh còn hạn*

*Bao gồm**:*
-          Vé máy bay như chương trình: SGN –  BOS//JFK  – SGN 
-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không 6.500.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé). 
-          *Chi phí tham quan, khảo sát 2 – 3 trường Đại học.*
-          Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
ü  Tại Boston: Holiday Inn Peabody Boston hoặc tương đương  
ü  Tại Philadelphia: Holiday Inn Stadium hoặc tương đương  
ü  Tại New York: Best Western Plus Newark hoặc tương đương  
-          Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm. 
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-          Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-          *Lệ phí phỏng vấn** visa Mỹ: 3.600.000 VNĐ/ khách**.*
-          *Phụ thu phòng đơn**: 7.500.000* *VN**Đ/ 06 đêm khách sạn.* 
-          Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
-          Tiền tip cho tài xế địa phương: 128.000 VNĐ/khách/ ngày. 
-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,...
-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*

*Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-          _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._ 
-          _Trường hợp Qúy khách bị rớt visa, Qúy khách sẽ đóng 4.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí dịch vụ, phí thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ)._ 
-          _L__ịch thăm trường có thể thay đổi theo qui định của trường mà không thông báo trước__._

*Golden Tours kính chúc Quý khách một chuyến đi tốt đẹp.

**Thông tin liên hệ:*
*Công ty Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email: info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn* 
*Website: www.goldentours.vn ; Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn

----------

